# MILF Faces Sex Charges after Finding Son....



## min0 lee (Sep 10, 2009)

......turns out he's a motherf-cker.



*Woman Faces Sex Charges after Finding Son*









WATERFORD TWP., Mich. (WXYZ) - A woman who gave her son up for adoption 10 years ago is now accused of having sex with the teen after finding him on the internet.

Aimee Louise Sword, 35 of Waterford Township, has been charged with third-degree criminal sexual conduct in the case.

Investigators say she used the internet to find her biological son.

Sword was arrested after Child Protective Services informed police of the sex accusations.

The woman's lawyer says she maintains her innocence. She is currently free on bond.


----------



## Rubes11 (Sep 10, 2009)

man first day back on here and i read the really messed up stuff first


----------



## maniclion (Sep 10, 2009)

I saw something on tv not too long ago where a mother had formed an attraction for her son after reconnecting many years after adoption, they said it's common for this to happen because the mother wants so bad to be needed by the child but can't really form the motherly bond because their adopted mother has filled that role.  Even though she never acted physically on her emotions she said it was as if she had a teen crush on her son, knew it was wrong but still couldn't make it go away......Talk about over-compensating....


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 10, 2009)

Well at least she wasn't ugly.


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Sep 11, 2009)

She's not bad looking, but still messed up none the less


----------



## urbanski (Sep 11, 2009)

now, sure she knew the guy was her son....but did he know it was his mom, or was she just some MILF online hookup he bragged to his buddies about?
and was he like "WTF" when he found out??


----------



## ROID (Sep 13, 2009)

I kinda wanna sleep with my mother from time to time. She ain't that bad looking. That's how we roll down here anyway


----------



## awhites1 (Sep 15, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> Well at least she wasn't ugly.



wow


----------



## maniclion (Sep 15, 2009)

ROID said:


> I kinda wanna sleep with my mother from time to time. She ain't that bad looking. That's how we roll down here anyway


My friend Billy from 'Bama used to say he'd fuck the shit out of his sister, to be fair if she had been my sister I would have too she was sooooo hot, one time she pinched my boner with her toes and I neither blew my load in my pants.....


----------



## DiGiTaL (Sep 15, 2009)

6/10


----------



## ROID (Sep 20, 2009)

maniclion said:


> My friend Billy from 'Bama used to say he'd fuck the shit out of his sister, to be fair if she had been my sister I would have too she was sooooo hot, one time she pinched my boner with her toes and I neither blew my load in my pants.....



i imagine we are all kin if you wanna go back far enough.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 21, 2009)




----------



## min0 lee (Sep 21, 2009)

crazy..


----------



## awhites1 (Sep 22, 2009)

urbanski said:


> now, sure she knew the guy was her son....but did he know it was his mom, or was she just some MILF online hookup he bragged to his buddies about?
> and was he like "WTF" when he found out??



LOL! man that would be f'n hilarious. omg, i just can picture him feelin all cocky and smug and then shes like "don't worry son, im on the pill". and then suddenly he feels a little sick


----------



## ROID (Sep 22, 2009)

I like her eyes


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 22, 2009)

She does have pretty eyes.


----------



## lola1182 (Sep 23, 2009)

that is incredibly disgusting.


----------

